# Updated Galleries & Design - Feedback sought!



## Dollface (May 22, 2006)

Evening all!

Just had a call from my web designer, she's finished working on my site : Dollface Productions

We were going for a sleek, professional, funky feel, would love to know your thoughts!


----------



## j_mcquillen (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic photos, good design, layout, and colours - top website all round!

Couple of small suggestions (only minor points, nothing that spoils the website):

A 'back' button on each of the galleries would be useful to take you back to the main page.

The spinning bananalbum logo when the galleries are loading - its a little distracting, but I don't know if there's anything you could do to hide it, as I assume its part of the software running the site...


----------



## Philip Weir (May 22, 2006)

Good on you "Dollface" nice to see a local with a good website. All web sites can be improved, but beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Have a look at mine.  www.philipweirphotography.com    Philip.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (May 22, 2006)

I like the quote. But I get prompted to download Flash Player 8, I click
NO and I continue to see some Flash content. Was is totally necessary to export the movie for version 8 compatibility as a minimum ?

Good luck!


----------

